# womens board ?



## snowsam17 (Jan 14, 2008)

as a fellow "non-petite" girl, im about the same height and weight as you and ride a women's rome blue 155 
it works great for me, so you should be fine


----------



## EverBorN (Jul 21, 2007)

My GF is about 5"4-5"5 and and 150LBS ISH, I was thinking a 148-149..? She was using a 140 for a rental and she said that worked great but it just sounds a bit to small.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

The 148 would be great if all she did was ride park, but it'd get squirrely on high speed runs. I'd bump up to about a 153 for her weight, depending on what she does.


----------

